# DNS on VM questions



## rickbsgu (Jan 29, 2010)

Host: Mac OS 10.6.2, Guest: FBSD 6.3, VMWare Fusion 3.0.1
-----------------------------
Trying to set up the FBSD guest as a local DNS server serving local domains with a pseudo-root '.dev':

  kis-systems.dev
  scribi.dev
  refs.dev
  (more)

Some of the domains need to be wildcarded so the following resolves (for instance):

   <anything>.scribi.dev .

In this arrangement, working under VMWare's NAT, the following IP addresses serve the following functions:

192.168.165.1 - the host (Mac) IP as seen from the guest (FBSD).
192.168.165.2 - the DNS server of the host - resolv.conf points to this.
192.168.165.10 - the IP of the host (as seen internally, and by the Mac.)

I'm having a devil of a time making this work.  I've come close, but everything gets served through 127.0.0.1, which isn't useful, since the DNS needs to be visible to another (NAT) machine.

I notice in the default *named.conf*, the following line:
   listen-on { 127.0.0.1; }

Which looks like it restricts lookups to the local machine?  Tried commenting it out, but everything still goes through the local machine.  Trying to set it to one of the valid 192.168.165 numbers disables everything, including pings to the outside world (although it does seem to be resolving addresses.)


I'm DNS newbie - I've been furiously reading docs, but I don't seem to be able to get through this.  I can send example config files that work fine through 127.0.0.1, but not through the DNS addresses I'm supposedly specifying.

I've set up two VM's, one as the server, and one as a client, so I don't get into host configuration issues (which is another issue.)

So, any takers to help me out here?


----------



## rickbsgu (Jan 29, 2010)

Oops - can't edit.  This set of lines:

192.168.165.1 - the host (Mac) IP as seen from the guest (FBSD).
192.168.165.2 - the DNS server of the host - resolv.conf points to this.
192.168.165.10 - the IP of the host (as seen internally, and by the Mac.)

Should read:

192.168.165.1 - the host (Mac) IP as seen from the guest (FBSD).
192.168.165.2 - the DNS server of the host - resolv.conf points to this.
192.168.165.10 - the IP of the *GUEST* (as seen internally, and by the Mac.)

Ish...


----------

